# FREE ID TAG



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I lifted this from another site. Thought ya'll would enjoy it. 
A free pet ID tag from Hartz. Enter this code at checkout and it only cost 1.50!!! Got to the website and click on "Free pet ID tag"
Hartz.com : Pet Supplies: Pet Care Information | Hartz

DFADOPT


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

coppermare said:


> I lifted this from another site. Thought ya'll would enjoy it.
> A free pet ID tag from Hartz. Enter this code at checkout and it only cost 1.50!!! Got to the website and click on "Free pet ID tag"
> Hartz.com : Pet Supplies: Pet Care Information | Hartz
> 
> DFADOPT


thanks $1.50 shipped :woof:


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

nice find


----------

